# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Thailand/Laos/Cambodia/Vietnam- In 6 weeks..

## Atravel

What do you guys think? We have 6 weeks to do the above do you think this is long enough?   We're not sure if we should cut Cambodia, so that we can spend quality time in the other countries?   Also which route would you suggest?   (last week of our trip we need to be in Southern Thailand to meet some friends before we fly to Oz)

----------


## GFI

I think 6 weeks are enough for these countries and I don’t think so you should cut Cambodia in your list. You can easily manage in these days for holidays and you should start your tour from Thailand which is really a beautiful country in Asia.

----------


## sankalppatil732

And would it be worth doing Laos now that the tubing experience has been ... 2 weeks Cambodia and then 4 weeks Vietnam is about right. ... If I've got this right, you've got 6 weeks for Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam.

----------


## davidsmith36

I would not avoid Laos as a result of only one residential area. Notwithstanding remag there it was genuinely simple to maintain a strategic distance from all the tubing scene. However 8 weeks is not so sufficiently much for Laos unless you simply do the Luang Prabang to Vientienne part which I don't generally prescribe. 2 weeks Cambodia and afterward 4 weeks Vietnam is about right. Go Bangkok to Siem Reap then PP then down to Kampot/Kep then crosswise over to Vietnam into Mekong Delta then upto HCMC then travel north upto Hanoi halting at different places in transit, Dalat, Hoi A, Hue. From Hanoi you can do Halong Bay and Sapa.

----------


## aliceta

VietNam has many places to visit, and it has beautiful coastal cities and islands. Please stay in VietNam more than the number of days you intend

----------


## patrickoq88

Thank your for this inforation

----------

